# Drum Solos.....



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And now for something completely different in a Guitar Forum,.... Drum Solos

A thread to post them in...


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

The late great Cozy Powell, and a bit of Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture (plus little bit of keys from Canadian David Stone)(Dio drummer Simon Wright used to do a fitting tribute to Cozy replicating this at many shows)


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Is this one more appropriate?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Drum solos, like guitar solos are fine as long as they are short; under a minute at most.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Of course, some of us may have grown up to Led Zeppelin. I always wanted to lose my virginity to Whole Lotta Love or Moby Dick but had to settle for something else. Nevertheless, I thought then as I do now that John Bonham was amazing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rush’s Neil Peart Plays An Epic Drum Solo On Letterman | Rush.com

Then there's this guy. As good as a soloist as he is, and like John Bonham, it's what he can do within the confines of a song that really turns me on.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The Big Man...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Drum solos, like guitar solos are fine as long as they are short; under a minute at most.


Party Pooper.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Drum solos, like guitar solos are fine as long as they are short; under a minute at most.


why do you hate music?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


>


maybe STeadly is right, Ginger should have kept this to under a minute


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Drum solos, like guitar solos are fine as long as they are short; under a minute at most.


I see where your short attention span causes problems.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn! You beat me by 12 minutes!



Bubb said:


>


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another Drum Battle, a long long time ago, in a galaxy.............


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Damn! You beat me by 12 minutes!





Robert1950 said:


> Another Drum Battle, a long long time ago, in a galaxy.............


I was looking for a particular Buddy Rich solo and found both Animal/BR battle and that GK/BR battle,had to make a call...Animal won 

Still haven't found the solo I wanted to post yet,been busy with sick wife .


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

From Carter Beauford's perspective


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

an explorer was lost in the jungle when he was captured by a primitive tribe. he was tied next to one of his native guides when he expressed apprehension at the continuing drums. his guide only replied "no, drums good. no drums, bad". several hours went by and the drums continue.
the guide only repeated "drums good. no drums, bad" then suggested that what should worry him is when they stop. 
finally the explorer asked "what happens when the drums stop?"
the guide only replied "bass solo"


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

How about a drum intro


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does it count if it is just a hi hat?




Hmm, I think so


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

@Robert1950 here's the one I was looking for ,check out from 1:00 -3:30 if nothing else .


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was originally thinking of posting this thread in the Open Mic forum and then I had a moment of weakness.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well since the Muppets were mentioned...






Super idea for a thread @Robert1950 . Gotta give some love to them drummers.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's probably my favourite rock drummer .


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The last half of Jerky Rhythm by Erotic Dum Band. Yes it's disco but it is one of the best drum tracks from Canada:


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> The last half of Jerky Rhythm by Erotic Dum Band. Yes it's disco but it is one of the best drum tracks from Canada:


Well that one got me thinking about the part where _Nightflight to Venus_ transistions into _Rasputin_. But you have to listen to the entire 4:46 of Nightflight drumming to get the full effect.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WHAT?!?!?!?! No one has posted _the Professor_??!!!?!??!

Well, let me be the guy who does. I picked a relatively short one.






...and, if anyone is interested, here's why Bonham was THE BEST!!!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Speaking as a drummer, I agree that rock drum solos should be kept on the shorter side, unless the drummer has superhuman chops like Buddy Rich (and there are literally few rock drummers who could do what Buddy did. There are likely few drummers anywhere who can or could do what Buddy did!). Buddy had God-given ability that no one in his day and age possessed. IMO, he truly was the greatest drummer who ever lived. You may disagree, and that's OK.

Extended drum solos are fine, if they are musical and have a beginning, a middle and an end. I generally don't like rock drum solos at all, and if called upon to solo, I keep it under a minute, simply because I am not an outstanding soloist. I'm an accompanist, the guy who plays solid time and tries to make the music feel good.

When I'd see Zeppelin live years ago, I'd go to the men's room or concession stand as soon as Bonham's solo started in "Moby Dick." That solo became pointless after awhile; constant repetition, tricks, flash, playing with his hands, etc. I can understand how the average listener would find it exciting, but again, speaking as a drummer, it was good once, and after that, boring as hell. It was about fifteen to twenty minutes long, and I lost interest quickly. YMMV and that's fine. Understand please, that a drummer's primary role is to play good time, serve the song, and make his fellow musicians play better. I used to tell my drum students that the average band isn't going to hire you because you're a brilliant soloist; they're going to hire you if you play the music well. 

On the other hand, I could watch Buddy, Gene, Ed Shaughnessy, Louie Bellson, Cozy Cole, Big Sid Catlett and a few other jazz players solo for hours. They had the chops that 98% of rock drummers (or any other drummers) just don't have.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a 30 second or so drum break I think is cool.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not keen on drum solos, except maybe in jazz. But there are brief moments when a little bit of drumming - even a simple paradiddle in the right spot - absolutely MAKES a song. Among my favorites:

Happy Jack - The Who
I Can See For Miles - The Who
Sooner or Later One of Us Must Know - Bob Dylan
Rain - The Beatles
Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise) - The Beatles
The End - The Beatles
Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Theres really on 2 drum solos that mean anything to me...




 Mike turns into a video game character at 3:30
and this was the only song I ever listened to for the drums....




...starts at about 4min....Its a compilation of about a half dozen great drummers like Stewart Copeland, Zak Starkey, Cozy Powell and Roger Taylor doing a tribute to Keith Moon.


----------

